# Aquascaping Legends at Vivarium 2019!



## Vivarium (3 Jul 2019)

This year at Vivarium we have real aquascaping legends competing in the Live Aquascaping Contest that is sponsored by Aquaflora and will take place on the Saturday on our event:

We have a 2 time AGA Best of show (and 4 times category winner, 1 time second place, 3 times third place and 3 times Honorable mention), a man that has competed in the IAPLC with 15 different layouts between 2005 and 2016. 14 of which that ranked top 100. 6 times top 25. Third places in 2009 and 2011, but most of all World Champion of Aquascaping in 2007: the one and only; *Dave Chow*.

Than we have the highest ranking woman even in aquascaping. In 2018 she had an amazing year and ranked third in the AGA contest, 4th place in the CIPS International Aquascaping Contest and 12th place in the IAPLC. We proudly present: *Tereza Lazar*

In 2006 he was AGA Best of Show and beat (amongst others) Jeff Senske, Oliver Knott and Dave Chow. Besides that he ranked in the AGA contest 3 times as a category winner and 1 time second place. In 2007 he ranked 10th in the IAPLC, the one and only "Tree Man": *Filipe Oliviera*

The next lady has experience in several international contests like AGA and IAPLC. She is a former judge of the AGA contest and now for the 4th year in a row a judge at the CIPS International Aquascaping Contest. She has a long track record of aquascaping workshops, but most of all is the Defending Champion of the Live Aquascaping Contest at Vivarium: *Balbi Vaquero
*
He has a long track record with competing in contests of AGA, IAPLC, EAPLC, ENAC and CIPS (top ranking 32nd). He was the 2017 ENAC Best of Show and since the beginning of this year the proud owner of the amazing Scapers Lounge in Germany: *Sascha Hoyer
*
The last spot in our amazing line-up is for the biggest aquscaping talent in The Netherlands. She entered the Aquascaping Contest at Vivarium in 2012 when she was just 14 years old and immediately ranked 4th place. In 2014 she returned and grabbed 2nd place, and repeated that in 2015. In 2016 she won the Aquascaping Contest at Vivarium and after that her aquascaping career kicked off with many workshops in The Netherlands and Belgium: the one and only *Romy Verlaan*

This year, these Pro-Aquascapers will be teamed up with 1 advanced amateur aquascaper and 1 beginner. As they form a team of three, they will battle it out against the other 5 teams to win the favour of the crrowd showing off their best aquascaping skills. Because in the end it is the visitors form Vivarium 2019 that will cast their votes on whom should be crowned the next Aquascaping Champions.

*Dave Chow* will also give an aquascaping workshop on Sunday.

Curious what else to expect at Vivairum? Check out our FB page or website and have a look at our aftermovie of 2018:


----------



## Edvet (3 Jul 2019)

Well worth the visit


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jul 2019)

Edvet said:


> Well worth the visit


Definitely, looks great; especially if last years video is anything to go by


----------



## zozo (3 Jul 2019)

Never been there.. But now it is in Autotron its only a bit over a hour drive, i might give it a go and have a peek..


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jul 2019)

Was there once with the UKAPS mob and its was awesome, want to go back again!!!


----------



## Edvet (25 Oct 2019)

Just a quick reminder as it's almost here! https://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/
Going on saturday.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Oct 2019)

Guess no UKAPS roadtrip!!


----------



## Vivarium (31 Jan 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Was there once with the UKAPS mob and its was awesome, want to go back again!!!



We have grown a bit since 

Here is what you have missed last November:


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2020)

Vivarium said:


> We have grown a bit since


Sure has, lots of familiar faces both from Aquascapers and presenters! Maybe 2020 is the year of return!


----------

